# Nova Scotia Members???



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

I am enjoying this forum very much and I am wondering 

if there are any gals on this forum from Nova Scotia?

Would be nice to hear from you. :lol: 

Happy Knitting.....Joan


----------



## lachlyne (Apr 26, 2011)

hi I am Susan from cape breton.Love this forum,usally I just read everything,very slow to type so idonot do it to often.Learning lots of great things.just wish i could make half the things I see


----------



## tastycook (Jul 6, 2011)

hi i am also from Cape Breton.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I'm not from Nova Scotia but I am a Canadian, born in Ontario and I welcome you to this great forum. Hope you enjoy it here...it has been a learning experience for me and everyone is so very helpful. What a beautiful province you live in. My mom was born in Greenspond NFLD. so I do feel a connection to the east coast and I have had the good fortune to visit your wonderful province several times.
So, welcome aboard and enjoy!!


----------



## ellenrose (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm Ellen from southwest shore of NS. Enjoying all of the info, always see something new !!


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Hello. I am from Nova Scotia's Cape Breton Island. Enjoying this form very much. I've learned a lot and love to hear from fellow knitter/crocheters.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi I'm Nancy from Moncton New Brunswick great people here welcom and enjoy!


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi. I'm from Cape Breton & read this forum all the day, but never have posted. Glad to see some maritimers are on board.

Sylvia


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome I am from the southshore of nova scotia. this is a awesome site so know you will enjoy it.


----------



## valerie parks (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi! Good morning from Sydney, I'm sure you will enjoy the time you spend on this site and the information you recieve from all the members from far and wide. Have a wonderful day


----------



## hannahmarie (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi! I am from the greater Halifax area of Nova Scotia. I am very new to this site too. But I have already gotten some great tips. I am sure you will like it here.


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Valerie. You are probably only 20 minutes from where I live. 

Sylvia


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi! I`m in Halifax...recently oved here from Western Canada..love it here. Enjoy this site very much as it has very friendly and helpful members.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi! I`m in Halifax...recently moved here from Western Canada..love it here. Enjoy this site very much as it has very friendly and helpful members.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I was born in Quebec, currently live in Ontario and now my daughter and her husband are posted to CFB Shearwater in Dartmouth. This is site is great and very inclusive; so welcome aboard.
Valerie


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

hello to Nova Scotia. I am in Miramichi, NB. was just thinking about asking if there was anyone on here from NB and saw your post. hope you enjoy KP. This is my first message but have been reading almost every morning for the past few months and have learned lots, collected multiple new patterns and gotten tons of ideas.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I am from Lawrencetown Nova Scotia.Since there are 2 I am from the HRM Lawrencetown


----------



## huntersgrammie (May 25, 2011)

does a former nova scotian count. i am originally from dartmouth nova scotia i currently moved to alberta 7years ago, but my heart will always be in n.s. i plan on moving back next year with any luck what part are you from. will be nice to chat if you feel like it. take care rachelle


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I live just outside of Dartmouth on Lawrencetown beach. I grew up in Dartmouth.


----------



## huntersgrammie (May 25, 2011)

thats great i used to live out there when i was a little girl. it is one of my favorite places to go. it is so beautiful out there. if you want send me your email address and we can chat, mine is [email protected] have a good day. looking forward to hearing from you. rachelle


----------



## audie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello to Nova Scotia! my mom and dad came to the States from Tidnish, Nova Scotia just before I was born 76 years ago.I've been returning home at least once a year or more often to Nova Scotia and family. Started with my Mom and Dad and haven't missed a visit since. Took my new husband home to Tidnish on our honeymoon. I stock up o NB yarn for upcoming projects. Used to lovethe cottagecrest at St. 
Andrews, NB. I cannot imagine a year without a trip home and of course I knit all the way! My cousin Ruth in Tidnish is a knitter so we have a great time together, but she won't get a computer so I can't get her into this forum. I really enjoy the idease and input from other knitters and have learned a lot from others. You Dartmouth perehaps could get togetheer and knit. We have very few knitters in Massachusetts.I llove reading the notes from others. Audie


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice to know there are members from CB. My Mother was born in Reserve Mine and it was she and my Aunt who taught me how to knit. 
I have visited and still remember staying in Sidney and visiting relatives in GB. 
Enjoy knitting.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice to know there are members from CB. My Mother was born in Reserve Mine and it was she and my Aunt who taught me how to knit. 
I have visited and still remember staying in Sidney and visiting relatives in GB. 
Enjoy knitting.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Huntersgrammie! I am a DP from Yarmouth, NS and I have a grandson named Hunter in NB> I go to Yarmouth most years to visit my BFF, 92 year old Mother and brother. This year I bought some Briggs and LIttle yarn for a sweater for me. I now live in central Alberta and love it. If I spent more time knitting and less reading the great KP posts, I would have my sweater done


huntersgrammie said:


> does a former nova scotian count. i am originally from dartmouth nova scotia i currently moved to alberta 7years ago, but my heart will always be in n.s. i plan on moving back next year with any luck what part are you from. will be nice to chat if you feel like it. take care rachelle


 :roll:


----------



## grammacu (Apr 8, 2012)

What part are you from.I"m a former caper,but moving to Truro area


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello grammacu. I live outside of Sydney, C.B.

I do a lot of charity knitting and enjoy this forum for the tips and patterns. Its always great to learn something new.

When are you moving to Truro??


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi there

I see this post is many years old but I thought I would bring it current. I'm in Hubley, just outside Halifax. I love seeing what people are making and, of course, adding to my want to make list. I recently joined a swap and was flabergasted at the cost of postage to the US. I thought I would just throw it out there to see if anyone was interested in any types of swaps in the Nova Scotia area. I have no idea what local postage is like for packages but the swaps are really fun and if you spend less on postage and put it into the swaps, how much better would that be.

From this post I see several people from Halifax and Cape Breton. Anyone interested in swaps? If so, what types?

I also noticed - the day after - there was the World Wide Knit in Public Day. Who knew such a thing existed. Did anyone participate. I have marked the calendar for next year - just in case.

Darlene


----------

